# incra miter guage



## vonfalken (Feb 29, 2016)

im cutting 45's with my miter gauge for small boxes no more than 4 inches, should I lay the work piece flat and 45 the blade or stand it up and 45 the miter gauge,,, whats the best way? thanks for any advice


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If "by 4" you mean the width of the piece, you'd have to lay it down and angle the blade on a 10" saw. The miter gauge 45 might be a little more accurate than the TS, so make you confirm the saw's setting.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Flat and adjust the blade to 45° would be my preference.


----------



## vonfalken (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks, laying the piece down is what ive been doing but wanted to get some imput from more experienced guys….my incra guage is great


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

A 10" saw blade cannot cut 4" so you'll need to lay it flat (that's generally the best way anyhow).

Do yourself a favor and get a 45 degree plastic drafting triangle. They are excellent for setting a blade to a darn near perfect 45 (also good for setting your Incra to a perfect 45)


----------

